# Three new phrags from local show



## Tom499 (Apr 21, 2012)

Phrag. Hanne Popov (besseae x schlimii)
Phrag. schlimii
Phrag. Lemoinierianum (Calurum (longifolium x Sedenii) x Sedenii)

to add to my other two:

Phrag. Eric Young (longifolium x besseae)
Phrag. Sedenii (longifolium x schlimii)

Incase you haven't guessed, I like schlimii and besseae 

They will all be potted into S/H over the coming weeks, and kept in intermediate conditions. 

I'm a little worried about the Phrag. schlimii, as its my 1st species, and a young plant. it does have two new growths though, so I think as long as I don't burn it (they like quite low light levels right?) it should be okay.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 21, 2012)

Good water and low fertilizer with every watering works well for me. Also not too much light. Schlimii and besseae like it a bit cooler than most phrags, especially in summer. Good luck! Phrags are way out my favorite orchids.


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thankyou Shiva, I also picked up some Akerne rain mix, which I'm going to start feeding lightly, and see how they do. 

I also want more Phrags....


----------



## John M (Apr 21, 2012)

Really nice choices, Tom. You'll enjoy those, for sure! 

p.s. Would you mind updating your profile so that your general location shows in the upper right corner of your posts. Thanks!


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey John =)

Sorry about that, I think its updated now


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice additions!


----------



## Ruli (Apr 22, 2012)

Tom499 said:


> Thankyou Shiva, I also picked up some Akerne rain mix, which I'm going to start feeding lightly, and see how they do.
> 
> I also want more Phrags....



I started to use Akerne's Rain Mix about two months ago, and I saw a big difference with my Paphs. (I had only one Phrag then, so I can't say about Phrags...). Their leaves started to grow and be stronger. And my delenatii started a bud I use reverse osmosis water and I put one dose of Rain Mix to 4 litres water at every watering. (I have them in S/H)


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ruli, can I ask what kind of pots you use, and what kind of hydro leca?

Your plants are amazing, and I want to copy your culture technique


----------



## Ruli (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you, Tom, but the slipper photos you saw are of plants I just bought...but the Cattleya I showed you and many others are my plants and I have them in s/h about a year and doing great. For pots I use some deli containers from IKEA (the set with the green top, it has mostly usual containers in it, but there are also 4 which are perfect for s/h-2 slightly smaller and 2 bigger) As for LECA, I use what I can find at the time I want to buy it. The first one I used is DCM (a Dutch brand) and than some other brand from Leroy Merlin.


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 23, 2012)

Those deli containers are perfect!

So far I've only found flimsy, plastic containers, those look alot better. 

Would you say all LECA is pretty much the same?


----------



## Ruli (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know if they keep the same amount of water, but all did the job
I prefer the ones which have more round shape, because they leave more empty space inbetween for air. And I prefer when they don't have too many small peaces.


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thankyou for all the help, Ruli!

I went by IKEA yesterday to get the containers, and picked up some more leca.

I potted up my Phrag Lemoinierianum and Phrag Hanne Popov. The HP looks overpotted, but it does have a good root system, so I think it will be fine.


----------



## Ruli (Apr 27, 2012)

You're welcome, Tom!
Supposedly you can't overpot in s/h, so I think it's OK. Usually I overpot, because I want the plants to have space for developing, and this way you don't have to disturb them often.
I think the hole of the roght one is a little low. (But maybe for where you live is OK. We in Greece have very warm and dry summers, so if I put the hole so low, I have to water them every day or sometimes 2 times a day.)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2012)

Ruli said:


> I think the hole of the right one is a little low.



This is true.


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes that was my 1st attempt 

That plant sits by my desk though, so I'll be around to water it everyday.


----------

